# Wooden Engine at Cabin Fever



## rfederici (Feb 3, 2010)

I am new to this forum, my son and I are working on a few projects. At Cabin Fever we saw a model steam engine made entirely of wood. The fellow that had it on display showed me plans that were from Accent Technical Services, woodengine.com. I can't seem to find anything out about them, and the web address seems to be dead. Does anyone know of or have a set of plans that they would want to sell? 

I have attached this photo of the engine:


----------



## mklotz (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't help with plans but here's a video of the engine in action...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rsigler/2885576765/

Perhaps you can reach the fellow who made it through Flicker?


----------



## yogi (Feb 3, 2010)

The plans where published in Live Steam Magazine, starting Nov/Dec 2000. I believe it was published in 3 parts, to the Mach/April 2001 issue.
Check FeeBay for seller larry-the-printer. He has lots of back issues for sale, just be patient, as he list only a few years at a time.

Hope that will help...
Yogi


----------



## peteski (Feb 3, 2010)

I bought a set of these plans for the wooden steam engine in the mid 1990's and never got around to building it. I know I still have the prints and building procedure information here someplace. It was in a very well put togeather bound volume which The Home Shop Machinist had an ad for it in their magazine. Not sure how many pages there was, I will look for it when I get some spare time.

Peteski


----------



## deverett (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi rfederici

Welcome to HMEM. You will find plenty of help here to any questions you may have.

Is one of your projects an air-cooled Nanzy hit 'n' miss engine?

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## rfederici (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes,Thanks for asking. The air cooled nanzy is one of our projects. So far we have turned the flywheels, made valves, made the piston (still a little more work to go on that), started making a blank for the crankshaft, and turned the rings. I saw a finished one in the silent auction area, I don't know if it sold or not. The staring bid was 1500. I was able to talk to some builders of Nanzy engines, and took some close-up photos of the governor area. I am sure that I will refer to them often when working on the engine.

This year my son decided to buy the BR2 bentley rotary plans from Lee, so we have another project. He said he wanted to get them now, and maybe start on them after the Nanzy is done.

 We went to Cabin Fever with a good friend of mine who has been in the woodworking trades for the past 30 years. He saw the wood engine, and asked me to see about finding the plans. 

Thanks for the favorable responses. 

Regards,
Rich


----------



## dreeves (Feb 4, 2010)

try there phone number 1-800-448-7219


----------



## Duluth (Feb 18, 2010)

rfederic 

I have in front of me the plans and directions for the wood engine. 25 pages front & back, I bought them in '01.             Never got started on it.
Also have the #2 pin reamer. They were from Accent Technical Services in Littleton, Co. I see the web site no
longer exists. I'm thinking $30 which includes the reamer, post paid. E-mail me [email protected]

Bob 
in Duluth


----------



## Duluth (Feb 18, 2010)

:

ooops

My mistake, they are not double sided, that's the way I had then stored 
in plastic sleeves. Sorry 'bout that.

Bob


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 18, 2010)

A quick Google search on "wood steam engine plans" shows links to other wooden steam engines :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnwwqFl08Nc[/ame]

---------------------

http://www.billreichart.com/engines.shtml

THE WOODY STEAM ENGINE

This all-wood design is as pretty as any metal steam engine. By making this wood engine you will learn the principals of a steam engine. Just blow in the intake and watch it run. Use maple, walnut, and mahogany and this becomes an artful conversation piece for your home. The engine has a 1 ½ bore and 2 stoke. It is 10 tall overall. The plans are seven, 8 ½ x 11 pages. All drawings are full size.






---------------------

Look up - Elmer's Wooden Beam engine here : www.john-tom.com/

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEUbe17b1SY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q9cknm8KQs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWtIVUG2YNc[/ame]

and many more on YouTube

---------------------

Wooden Air engine 2






Video :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngb4SYR74m4[/ame]


Wooden air engine 1






Enjoy !!

Mike


----------

